# 66 Gto Dash Face Replacement



## HECMPK (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm trying to replace the wood face on my dash. I can not figure out how to remove the cigarette lighter ring.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you have to unscrew it from the back, the cigarette lighter itself is threaded on the rear and there is a sleeve that goes around it and you spin the sleeve around the lighter piece to tighten or loosen the lighter- the sleeve comes off and the lighter and the bezel/ring come out through the front- of course make sure to disconnect the wire


----------



## HECMPK (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks. I really felt stupid and had to walk away.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

better than breaking it


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

You should've seen me try and take the ignition out....


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

my ignition switch went bad about two years ago and once i found a switch for a 66 that didint cost $100 i got it and its made by standerdparts co. but i used sizzers spread apart to try to undo the switch bezel, after i changed the switch my dad informs me that thay make a tool fo that and i was like, why didint you tell me that befor hand and his wods were. it wasint nessasery=/


----------

